# Wie fallen Diadora-Schuhe aus?



## CubElite (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
hat von euch jemand nen Diadora Schuh? Will mir einen bestellen, sollte aber wissen wie die Schuhe ausfallen. Habe normalerweise Größe 41.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Hupert (18. Februar 2006)

Also ich hab sonst auch ne 41 und hab meinen Team Racer dann in 43 nehmen müssen... am besten mal im laden testen. Die etwas teureren Modelle gibts auch in halben Größen abgestuft.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenkuchen (18. Februar 2006)

hab mir auch mal ein bestellt (modell chili) und eine nr. größer hat nicht gereicht!!


----------



## madcrow (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

habe Diadora Winterschuhe, normaler Weise benötige ich 42 in diesem Fall musste ich auf Grösse 44 zurückgreifen.


----------



## Hupert (18. Februar 2006)

Die Italiener be*******n ganz offensichtlich bei der Schuhgröße... wer weiß wo noch


----------



## chaka99 (20. Februar 2006)

Habe Gr. 43-44 und musste 45 nehmen.


----------

